# 7.62x39 for pigs?



## cowmilker (Dec 17, 2008)

I may be going on a pig hunt in the spring, I have an 870 and a .50 Muzzle Loader, but the only true center fire RIFLE I have is a SKS. Will the 7.62x39 round be big enough for a pig, or should I use this as an excuse to buy another gun? I could buy a scoped slug barrel for the 870, or just take the muzzy, but I kind of want to use a rifle.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I once watched that Hogzilla documentry on National Geographic Channel (or was it Discovery), and there was a guy who had hogs on his property and wanted to exterminate them. He had a Ruger Mini 30 (7.62 x 39) and it showed him shoot a medium sized pig, dropped right there when it was hit. So I would say you should be just fine to shoot a hog with that round. But one thing to consider is using the SKS legal where you are going? In other words, are you limited to a 5 round cmagazine to hunt?

Also, you can never have enough reasons to buy a gun! :lol: You should just buy a new gun just because. Buy something you nornally wouldnt buy that you have always wanted but never could justify it. Buy a strange caliber to impress your buddies.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

7.62x39 will do you just fine. We take a bunch of people out boar hunting every so often and supply them with guns, ammo etc...... Most are novice or new hunters. Slower, heavier bullet shooting guns have always done the best. 30/30, .308, .44 mag carbines, 45/70.

Where are you hunting them?


----------



## cowmilker (Dec 17, 2008)

I had forgot about the 10 round legality thing. I'll have to investigate that.

My cousin told me he has a place set up but he wouldn't tell me where, all he would say is "south central Utah", I am not sure if he didn't want to tell me, or if he couldn't remember at the time (he got some info at the gun show).

BAX "you should just buy a gun because", dude you must not be married, or you are married to the right woman (not to say I'm married to the wrong one). I cant just hear it now "just exactly what do you think you need ANOTHER ONE OF THOSE STUPID THINGS FOR" :roll:


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

That's a good round. Take the SKS if where you are hunting will allow a large clip. Or buy another gun!!!

A .22-250 will drop huge hogs in their tracks. As with elk or anything, it's about shot placement. The vitals on hogs are small and forward in the chest cavity so they are hard to kill with a bow. If you shoot them for what would be a lung shot on a deer (because a deer is designed to run with large lungs), you will just get bacon.

If you use a small caliber, big boars have a very thick hide on the shoulders so small calibers in hollow points probably will not get the penetration. If you thread it in behind the elbow they will work fine or head and neck shots.

Most states they are feral animals so you can hunt them 24/7 and no limits on clip sizes or daily harvest.

Here's a small .224" diameter 52 grain hollow point results. A small hog but it does the job.










Having a high capacity clips is a must in the situation below.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Dang Nueces! That hog looks like it was chopped with an axe! Devastating bullet there.

I think the SKS would be a fine choice. If I had to choose a "hog caliber" from my arsenal I would probably use my .243. 8) 

sawsman


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

.223 right in the ear! You don't want to mess up those ribs...feral hog is the most delicious thing this side of buffalo! I always take head shots on hogs if the range and light level will allow me.

Nueces...are you from around Corpus Christi???


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Stablebuck,

I have some places down there. Hog infestations. :evil: Kill every one you see. They will destroy every ground nesting bird, even kill and eat young fawns. The native animals don't like them, they are destructive on the habitat. Their gestation is 3 months, 3 weeks and 3 days. It gets exponential *real* fast!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Cowmilker,

you gotta let us know how you did once you finally get out. I hope you can use a high capacity magazine on those pests!

I am married, but keep my safe locked and the shop locked. SHe doesnt know what I have and dont have  Dont ask, dont tell......


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

cowmilker said:


> BAX "you should just buy a gun because", dude you must not be married, or you are married to the right woman (not to say I'm married to the wrong one). I cant just hear it now "*just exactly what do you think you need ANOTHER ONE OF THOSE STUPID THINGS FOR"* :roll:


My answer to her question is "there is an empty spot in the gun cabinet"!

I wouldn't hestite to the use the SKS it I had the chance.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I like to tell the wife about how each caliber has a specific purpose, you wouldnt shoot a bunny with a 300 Win Mag, and you wouldnt shoot a deer with a .17 HMR. Each animal you hunt requires a specific bullet, otherwise its overkill. Tell your wife that when buying a new gun.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

There are guys out there that would tell you using a gun on a pig is just silly all you need is a nice sharp knife.


----------



## cowmilker (Dec 17, 2008)

I tried the "don't ask don't tell thing" (twice) but the next time out target shooting she went "wait a minute, I don't think I remember this gun is it new?" Then I had some 'splainin' to do.

I'll let you all know how I did on this hunt. We have been talking about driving to Idaho to do this for about 4 years now, but nobody could get together on a good time to go. I hope this works out this time (my wife is working now so I have a little more money).


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

luv2fsh&hnt said:


> There are guys out there that would tell you using a gun on a pig is just *silly* all you need is a nice sharp knife.


Hmmm, and I'll compare that to using a gun on a bear is just silly, all you need is a sharp knife. The pigs have too many BIG tusk and the bears can be just as mean. I'll stick to my guns (no pun intended). :mrgreen:


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

I was being funny.I wouldn't go after a pig with a knife eiher.There is a fair amount of people that hunt them with a knife though at least according to some articles I have read in hunting magazines.I am with you I'll stick with the gun.


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Oh, there are a LOT of people that do the knife things. They hunt with dogs, the dogs are holding the pigs by the ears and hind legs, then they go in to finish it off. CRAZY if you ask me. A dog needs to let go of an ear for just a second when somone is setting in and that is all it would take for a huge cut from a boar.


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

A lot of guys that frequent SKS forums have used the SKS on pigs and report good success with this .30-30 power round. Some have used the Wolf 154-gr SP load while most just use standard weight 125-gr SPs. Avoid the HPs if possible. They are a bit frangible and may not give enough penetration on the tough hide and musculature of a hog. FMJs may not be legal, and wouldn't be as desirable as SPs either.


----------



## cowmilker (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks Pete,
I had looked over there before I posted here, but didn't look too deap in the forums, I should have done a search (I'd seen some posts over there before, I've been a member of sks boards for a few years but I'm still concidered an SKS plinker).


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

how do you get a license? i've never seen a wild hog!


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

hunter_orange13 said:


> how do you get a license? i've never seen a wild hog!


They are feral animals, so I'm pretty sure most places you do not need a license (*TAGS*???). You need a "hunting license" so the states can make their money to shoot feral animals, but there are not any *tags* for "feral hogs". The best thing is to check the regulations where you plan to hunt them.


----------



## cowmilker (Dec 17, 2008)

If it is on private property at a wild hog ranch you don't need a license, but you do have to pay fees. I'm going to figure about $600 for my trip (fuel/fees/tips/food).


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

cowmilker said:


> If it is on private property at a wild hog ranch you don't need a license, but you do have to pay fees. I'm going to figure about $600 for my trip (fuel/fees/tips/food).


oh thats not bad.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

For those interested in a pig hunt in Utah I found this one.I haven't done it yet Stevo from the forum has and said it was good.
http://gerretthuntingservices.com/index.html


----------



## cowmilker (Dec 17, 2008)

That's the place I'm going. I thought about posting a link, but I wasn't sure if that would break any forum rules. I have nothing to do with this place (other than being a future customer) and I didn't want to make it seem like I was trying to sneak in some advertizing.


----------



## cowmilker (Dec 17, 2008)

hunter_orange13 said:


> cowmilker said:
> 
> 
> > If it is on private property at a wild hog ranch you don't need a license, but you do have to pay fees. I'm going to figure about $600 for my trip (fuel/fees/tips/food).
> ...


Yes not bad at all. I hope I'm right with my figures. 
This is what I had thought: hunt=350, tip=75-100(is this too far off?), butcher=100, fuel/food=50-75 (providing all 8 of us share, and exxon/chevron don't rape us again). We are planning on a 1 day hunt, so there will be no lodging. Anybody see anything I'm missing?


----------



## cowmilker (Dec 17, 2008)

The hunt happened yesterday, our group killed 6 hogs total. 7.62x39 worked great, at the 20 yards the shot was taken. 
1st pig- 44 mag 7 shots (at least) all the way from 150yd to about 5yd
2nd pig- 30-06 3 shots (first shot was in not vital area), but 3rd shot wasn't needed (shooter got a little excited I think)
3rd pig- PSE compound bow 1 shot at 8-10yd, went down suprizingly fast
4th pig- SKS 7.62x39 1 shot 15-20yd went down almost as fast as pig shot with PSE
5th pig- 30-06 2 shots (first one might have done it) at about 80yd
6th pig- .243 1 shot to the neck at about 60-80yd.
The guide (Owen) was awesome and everyone had a blast.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Thats awesome cowmilker! Where's the pics???


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Yeah, sounds like a good time. I agree- we need pics!

What type of broadhead was used? sounds like a good one for the tough hide on them hogs.


----------



## cowmilker (Dec 17, 2008)

I do have a few poor cell pic's I'll resize and post later. The broadhead was a really sharp one wtih 3 blades :wink: (sorry I don't remember what it was). The arrow was shot through the belly, it didn't have to go through any bone.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

oh oh better get EPEK!


----------



## cowmilker (Dec 17, 2008)

Top one is Danny My cousin, his first animal ever, with a 44mag carbine.
[attachment=1:28voljrc]danny's pig.jpg[/attachment:28voljrc]
Second one is me.
[attachment=0:28voljrc]steve's pig picture.jpg[/attachment:28voljrc]


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Right on! I bet that was a ton of fun. Remind us where the hunt was.....


----------



## cowmilker (Dec 17, 2008)

This was in Castle Dale. One of the earlier replies in this post has the link to the place I went, it's http://www.ghshogs.com. And yes, it was, A TON of fun.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Do they want you to buy several hogs or can you just go down for one? Are these wild pigs, or ones that were just released? This sounds like a blast, and I was wondering if I went down on my own if it would be worth it


----------



## cowmilker (Dec 17, 2008)

I am not sure but I think they would let you do one person. I will have to admit though, half the fun was watching all the other guys in my group shoot thier pigs. If I would have gone by myself it would have been over in about an hour. They were suposed to be wild pigs but for all I know they could have let them go the night before. We took 6 pigs, the frst two were together, the second three were in a group, and the last one was alone. I would think that if they were just put there, they would be grouped together better, but keep in mind that Utah doesn't have any natural wild pigs. These were on a large ranch that is fenced, they had been transplanted here.
I bet if you gave some family members, friends, or aquaintences a few weeks to get organized (and to save some money), you should not need to go alone, unless you want to go alone. After just coming home and telling all my friends, neighbors and co-workers, I've already got enough people wanting to go that I could go again next week if I could afford it for myself. They did say that any more than about 6 or 7 people, it gets too big though.


----------

